# US Airways Plane Crashes Into Hudson River



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NEW YORK (CBS) ―

A U.S. Airways airplane has crashed into the Hudson River, CBS 2 has learned. The plane appears to be in one piece and passengers are being evaucated by rescue teams.

The plane is floating upright in the water near the USS Intrepid.

Stay with wcbstv.com and CBS 2 for more on this developing story.

http://wcbstv.com/breakingnewsalerts/us.airways.crash.2.909535.html


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

142 passengers and 5 crew reported aboard. Survivors reportedly being removed from craft by responders from NY and NJ. Reports say birds may be responsible for causing engine failure. Flight from NYC to Charlotte NC is involved.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its on the news now..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hudson River? YIKES!
I hope a HAZMAT team is standing by with a decon wash for the passengers that went into the drink...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

When I heard a plane went down I started praying...

  As usual God wasnt listening..


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> "When I heard a plane went down I started praying..."


Now that would have been change we could believe in!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Latest report on CBS. All aboard accounted for, Many serious injuries, Possibly one victim has lost a leg. Pilots reported to have done a great job putting the plane down in one piece after both engines quit. No reported fatalities, Thank God,


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

The pilot did an excellent job. I have to applaud him. No reported deaths.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Hudson River? YIKES!
> I hope a HAZMAT team is standing by with a decon wash for the passengers that went into the drink...


I was just saying good thing it wasnt the East River.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Inspector said:


> Reports say birds may be responsible for causing engine failure.


A flock of geese...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> A flock of geese...


Might have been..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Now that would have been change we could believe in!


LOL D.....


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

That TZ episode with Shatner still gives me the creeps.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*All Safe After Jet Ditches In NYC Hudson River*

*Plane Likely Hit By Birds, Disabling Engines; 78 Injured*









A US Airways pilot ditched his disabled jetliner into the frigid Hudson River on Thursday afternoon after a collision with a flock of birds apparently knocked out both engines. (File)
Julian Ungano/Getty Images

Slideshow: http://wbztv.com/slideshows/20.909616.html









US Airways flight 1549 is seen in the Hudson River near New York City following a crash on Jan. 15, 2009.
CBS

A US Airways pilot reported a "double bird strike" less than a minute after takeoff Thursday and was headed for an emergency landing in New Jersey when he ditched into the Hudson River, an air controllers union spokesman said.

The airplane, Flight 1549, took off from La Guardia Airport and was headed to Charlotte, North Carolina. According to CBS Station WCBS-TV in New York, 78 passengers were injured in the crash, but none of the injuries appear to be life threatening.

The plane was reportedly only airborne for about six minutes before it went down, around 3:30 p.m.

"There were eyewitness reports the plane may have flown into a flock of birds," Federal Aviation Administration spokeswoman Laura Brown said.

CBS News' Bob Orr reported that the plane missed the George Washington Bridge by about 900 feet. After hitting the Hudson, the plane was submerged in the icy waters up to the windows. Rescue crews had opened the door and were pulling passengers in yellow life vests from the plane. Several boats surrounded the plane, which appeared to be slowly sinking.

"About three or four minutes into the flight the left engine just blew, fire and flames came out of it and it just started smelling a lot like gasoline. A couple minutes after that the pilots said we had to brace for a hard impact, and that's when everyone started saying prayers," said passenger Jeff Kolodjay, of Norwalk, Conn., who was sitting in seat 22A on the plane.

The crash occurred in the river near 48th Street in New York's midtown Manhattan neighborhood.

Witnesses said the plane's pilot appeared to guide the plane down.

"It would appear that the pilot did a masterful job of landing the plane in the river, and then making sure everybody got out," said New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg, who said he spoke with the pilot after the crash.

According to Bloomberg the pilot said he walked the plane twice to make sure everyone got out.

Said New York Governor David Paterson: "We've had a miracle on the Hudson."

The pilot reported a "double bird strike" less than a minute after taking off, said Doug Church, a spokesman for the National Air Traffic Controllers Union. The controller sent the aircraft back toward LaGuardia, but the pilot saw an airport below him and asked what it was, Church said. It was Teterboro Airport in New Jersey, and the pilot asked to land there, Church said.

The instruction to land at Teterboro was the last communication with the plane before it went down in the river, Church said.

"A large flock of geese took both engines out, not just one engine but both. The pilot, from preliminary indications, deserves a Congressional Medal of Honor," said Sen. Charles Schumer, D-N.Y. "He turned the plane toward the Hudon River, in the right direction and made sure it didn't go nose in the water, but had a flat landing. He did an amazing and miraclous job."

Government officials do not believe the crash is related to terrorism.

"There is no information at this time to indicate that this is a security-related incident," Homeland Security spokeswoman Laura Keehner said.

"All of a sudden the captain came on and said 'prepare for impact' and that's when we knew we were going to hit the water," passenger Alberto Panero told CNN. "It's incredible that everyone is still alive."

Panero said he exited through the front of the plane and that several older passengers and children passengers were able to exit the plane.

"I actually grabbed one of the seats and that was the first thing that came to my mind. Some people grabbed the inflatable ones and some people grabbed the seats. Immediately there were boats coming towards us," he said.

"At first it was a little bit of a panic and then a few people took charge&#8230;and once people realized that we are going to be ok [they relaxed.]," Panero said.

"It felt just like a car crash," Panero added.

"At my office building that has rather large windows... you can see right to the Hudson and I saw a plane getting a little too close and ran over to the glass to look directly to the river, " says Joyce Cordero, a producer with CBS' "60 Minutes" program.

"I saw the plane right in the water. It was so shocking I couldn't believe my eyes and I started alerting everyone in the office and we got binoculars and looked out the window and saw people standing on the wings of the aircraft," Cordero said.

U.S. Airways Flight 1549 crashed in Hudson River
*Scene Video | Image Gallery*

http://wbztv.com/national/plane.crash.hudson.2.909513.html


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A TRUE AMERICAN HERO:

During the plane incident on the Hudson River I was able to monitor communications from the scene. After the plane was dragged to the pier NYPD dive team members were preparing to give the plane an extra check. It was then I heard the following communication:

The pilot reported he knows nobody was left on that plane as he stayed aboard and supervised as passengers were totally evacuated. He then "did a walk through of the cabin" and observed nobody left aboard and only then he departed. 

Aside from the fact this hero did exactly what he could to save the lives of all aboard he acted as the true captain of his ship and made sure he was the last to abandon it.

That man is truly a hero.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gotta say I am very impressed! The man manages not to destroy the plane on impact with the river, then makes sure everyone is off safely! 

WELL DONE!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

And checked the cabin twice to make sure everyone was off before deplaning.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

My sources told me the geese were all yelling Praise Allahhh!!! Praise Alahhhh!!! Ali Akbar!!! As they flew to their death into the engines....


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

should make the pilot a judge at Quincy District Court


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Inspector said:


> A TRUE AMERICAN HERO:
> 
> During the plane incident on the Hudson River I was able to monitor communications from the scene. After the plane was dragged to the pier NYPD dive team members were preparing to give the plane an extra check. It was then I heard the following communication:
> 
> ...


NBC Nightly News reported he had flown F-4's while in the military prior to going commercial in 1980. That's military-style leadership and bearing right there.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> That's military-style leadership and bearing right there.


Thats the kind of leadership,training and experience you want in someone in the " Pilots Seat " during tough times...Obviously people in this Country dont find that important anymore Obie.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya the pilot is a hero...........but how well does he speak? Thats what makes a real leader. Oh Sorry I almost took a sip of the odrama Kool Aid, Whew that was close. 

Seriously this pilot is amazing I hope the airline appreciates this guy.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Friday, January 16, 2009

*Hudson River hero is former
Air Force fighter pilot*

THE AFTERMATH

*THE ASSOCIATED PRESS









Soon after the plane came to rest on the Hudson River, passengers made their way to the wings. 

NEW YORK - Civil engineer Robert Bea wasn't surprised when he learned the name of the cool-headed pilot who guided his hobbled jetliner over the city and landed it in the Hudson River. The pilot, after all, had been studying crisis management.

Bea, co-founder of UC Berkeley's Center for Catastrophic Risk Management, said he could think of few pilots as well-situated to bring the plane down safely than Chesley B. "Sully" Sullenberger III.

Sullenberger, 57, of Danville, Calif., is a former fighter pilot who runs a safety consulting firm in addition to flying commercial aircraft. He had been studying the psychology of keeping airline crews functioning even in the face of crisis, Bea said.

"When a plane is getting ready to crash with a lot of people who trust you, it is a test," he said. "Sulley proved the end of the road for that test. He had studied it, he had rehearsed it, he had taken it to his heart."

Sullenberger became an instant hero Thursday, earning accolades from those aboard US Airways Flight 1549, from New York's mayor and governor, and from an online fan club.

A woman who answered the phone at Sullenberger's home in Danville hung up on an Associated Press reporter who asked to speak with the family.

Sullenberger's wife told CNN she hadn't been watching the news and was stunned to hear about the ordeal from her husband after it was all over.

"I've heard Sully say to people, 'It's rare for an airline pilot to have an incident in their career,'" Lorrie Sullenberger said. "''When he called me he said, 'There's been an accident.' At first I thought it was something minor, but then he told me the circumstances and my body started shaking and I rushed to get our daughters out of school."

Sullenberger, who has flown for US Airways since 1980, flew F-4 fighter jets with the Air Force in the 1970s. He then served on a board that investigated aircraft accidents and participated later in several National Transportation Safety Board investigations.

He is president of Safety Reliability Methods, a California firm that uses "the ultra-safe world of commercial aviation" as a basis for safety consulting in other fields, according to the firm's Web site.

Sullenberger's mailbox at the firm was full on Thursday. A group of fans sprang up on Facebook within hours of the emergency landing.

"OMG, I am terrified of flying but I would be happy to be a passenger on one of your aircraft!!" Melanie Wills in Bristol wrote on the wall of "Fans of Sully Sullenberger." ''You have saved a lot of peoples lives and are a true hero!!"

The pilot "did a masterful job of landing the plane in the river and then making sure that everybody got out," Mayor Michael Bloomberg said. "He walked the plane twice after everybody else was off, and tried to verify that there was nobody else on board, and he assures us there was not."

"He was the last one up the aisle and he made sure that there was nobody behind him."

Gov. David Paterson pronounced it a "miracle on the Hudson."

Passenger Beth McHugh, 64, of Charlotte, said: "That pilot has to be commended. He steered that plane so well. I just can't believe how well he did. We're all alive because of him."

Candace Andersen, a member of the Danville Town Council who lives a few blocks from Sullenberger, said it was an amazing story and she was proud to live in the same town as the pilot.

"You look at his training, you look at his experience. It was just the right pilot at the right time in charge of that plane that saved so many lives," Anderson said. "He is a man who is calm, cool, collected, just as he was today."

Sullenberger's co-pilot was Jeff Skiles, 49, of Oregon, Wis., a 23-year US Airways veteran.

"He was OK," said his wife, Barbara. "He was relieved that everybody got off."

___

Associated Press writers Lisa Leff in San Francisco, Haven Daley in Danville, Calif., Colleen Long in New York and researcher Susan James in New York contributed to this report.

Story From: AP Wire Service
*


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> NBC Nightly News reported he had flown F-4's while in the military prior to going commercial in 1980. That's military-style leadership and bearing right there.


There's a reason why the Air Force and Navy pay huge retention bonuses to their fighter pilots. The best of the best.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

fra444 said:


> Gotta say I am very impressed! The man manages not to destroy the plane on impact with the river, then makes sure everyone is off safely!
> 
> WELL DONE!


AND he handed a bag of peanuts to every passenger as they got off the plane!

Seriously.....I have trouble backing my car out of the driveway when it stalls out! He and the crew deserve all the praise in the world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm fascinated by air crashes, which doesn't help my dislike of flying.

Here's another incredible feat of flying that saved a lot of lives; an Air Canada 767 ran out of fuel at 41,000 feet, and the captain (an experienced glider pilot) flew for 13 minutes with no power, landing at an abandoned air force base safely with no casualties.

At one point, he used a technique called "forward slip" used in glider flying, which had never been done with a commercial airliner before. It's basically flying the aircraft sideways, and I can't believe he pulled it off.

Part 1 - 




Part 2 - 




Part 3 - 




Part 4 - 




Part 5 -


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

A caller on the Jay Severin show brought up a good point. Why haven't we heard about the co-pilot. From watching the clips Delta posted it's obvious that there is so much information to manage on top of physically flying the plane that without the help of the co pilot I would imagine such a feat would be almost impossible. My hat is off to both of them for saving so many lives.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Nighttrain said:


> A caller on the Jay Severin show brought up a good point. Why haven't we heard about the co-pilot. From watching the clips Delta posted it's obvious that there is so much information to manage on top of physically flying the plane that without the help of the co pilot I would imagine such a feat would be almost impossible. My hat is off to both of them for saving so many lives.


I think it's because the captain has a picture and extensive biography on his private company's website, so the media had instant access to detailed information about him, and ran with it;

http://www.safetyreliability.com/profiles

Neither the captain or co-pilot have said anything publicly, and won't until they've been interviewed by the NTSB.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe this would be a good time to post this again...Im not going to lie im a little bias being as hes a friend of the family but he has lead a very interesting life. From being a Fighter Pilot to a Pan Am Aviator ...to a World Famous Fishing guide and World record Holder that fishes with General Shwarzkopf and was friends with Ted Williams, Wade Boggs..Spend a few mins and check out his website here I guarantee you will like it.

www.stuapte.net


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Lengthy but pretty interesting video. Unbelievable that a stupid mistake such as that could risk that many lives. For those of you that didn't have the time to watch the vid I'll boil it down for you. The plane needed "x" kilograms of fuel but recieved "x" pounds of fuel and due to the fact that its about 2 pounds per kilo, it only had half the fuel it needed for the trip.

Can't wait to fly to Miami on Sunday.


----------



## wallymc8 (Mar 3, 2007)

There was a millionaire on Fox News today saying that he wants to bring the pilot on a free trip to the inauguration on Tuesday.

I wonder if he could just ask for the cash value of the trip.....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> There was a millionaire on Fox News today saying that he wants to bring the pilot on a free trip to the inauguration on Tuesday


I wish someone would actually have the balls to say how they really feel...this Pilot was in the Military..im sure hes not and Obama fan...but he will go along and make nice if they offer him it. I wish they would offer me that trip so I could tell them off.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I wish someone would actually have the balls to say how they really feel...this Pilot was in the Military..im sure hes not and Obama fan...but he will go along and make nice if they offer him it. I wish they would offer me that trip so I could tell them off.


I wish ask me, Ill tell them to stick Obama and that offer right up their ass


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd tell them: "Look I managed to put the plane down realitively safely. Couldnt you Just take so much out of my check each week for the cost of the plane".


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nighttrain said:


> A caller on the Jay Severin show brought up a good point. Why haven't we heard about the co-pilot.


They did a 3 minute piece at the end of the Nightly News tonight; Brian Williams noted the exact same thing and gave the co-piolot a shout out as he closed the broadcast.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Downed jet lifted from ice-laden Hudson River *

AP - 11 mins ago 

Slideshow: US Airways plane crashes into Hudson River

Video: Raw Video: Plane hoisted out of NYC river


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I read a story that quoted one of the NTSB investigators as saying they didn't know yet who was actually flying the plane. It'd be a pissa if it turned out it was really the co-pilot, wouldn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

sdb29 said:


> I read a story that quoted one of the NTSB investigators as saying they didn't know yet who was actually flying the plane. It'd be a pissa if it turned out it was really the co-pilot, wouldn't it?


Sullenberger told NTSB investigators that he took control as soon as the plane lost power.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

sdb29 said:


> It'd be a *pissa* if it turned out it was really the co-pilot, wouldn't it?


OK never did I think I would read that word in this forum!! #-o


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

fra444 said:


> OK never did I think I would read that word in this forum!! #-o


Well just yesterday I noticed I've been promoted to a Masscops Lieutenant. If my personal experience is any indication that's just the start of the foolishness I'm going to start putting in writing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sdb29 said:


> Well just yesterday I noticed I've been promoted to a Masscops Lieutenant. If my personal experience is any indication that's just the start of the foolishness I'm going to start putting in writing.


THat justmeans you have to buy the first couple rounds at the next m&g


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

sdb29 said:


> Well just yesterday I noticed I've been promoted to a Masscops Lieutenant.


That was after a lengthy meeting of the MassCops promotion board, where the pros and cons of your ascension to lieutenant were extensively debated, but you made it.

Congratulations; your decoder ring and MassCops fez will arrive shortly by registered mail.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Removing the US Airways Airbus A320 from the Hudson River view! *

*IMAGE* - _21stcentury-usa.com_ (Business & Finance) made popular 2 hr 19 min ago


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*US Airways Flight 1549 Towed Through Jersey Streets [PICS] *

_jalopnik.com -_ After the miraculous crash landing of US Airways Flight 1549, the downed Airbus A320 was pulled from the Hudson River. On Saturday, it was transported to a salvage yard through the streets of New Jersey -- and here are the pictures to prove it.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*A true hero*










I usually can't stand people magazine, but this man deserves the attention.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sullenberger: "Miracle" plane a part of history*

(CBS News)After seven days traveling from Newark, N.J. to North Carolina, the plane made famous by its miraculous landing on the Hudson River in January 2009 was to reach its final gate Friday -- the Carolinas Aviation Museum in Charlotte. "The Early Show" talked with pilot Chesley "Sully" Sullenberger and some of his passengers about that miraculous day, the effect it had on their lives, and how they feel about the plane's final destination.
Read more: Sullenberger: "Miracle" plane a part of history - CBS News
​


----------

